# Snack Stick Help



## pwoller (Jan 28, 2012)

Does 100 percent pork make decent snack sticks.  I had a shoulder in the freezer, a LEM hot stick seasoning and cure pack and some left over 19mm collagen casings laying around so I'm thinking of smoking some sticks.  I usually use venison and pork but thought I'd try something differant.  Does pork make good snack sticks?  Any tips for making them?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2012)

pw, morning... I've made pure pork sausage but not snack sticks....  I know I like andouille cold for a snack... I like cold pork chops... I would think they would be good with the right seasoning...  

I'm not much help here am I.... Someone will come along with good recipe.... Somewhere on this forum everything has been tried at least once....

Now that I'm trying to think, as long as you use some of your favorite seasonings you use for ribs or pulled pork, you might have a winner.....

Give it a try, keep us up to date with pics and recipes.... and mail everyone a snack stick to test your new recipe... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't mind me, I'm on my first cup of coffee and I think weird stuff at times.... Your friend in smoke...  Dave

Look what I found...... Now if you PM Longshot, he might have his recipe....  he was on the forum a few days ago so he's still kickin'...






 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
Longshot 
Trader Feedback: 0





 
offline

166 Posts. Joined 10/2006
Location: Boise Idaho
Select All Posts By This User
I have made snack sticks out of pork. They were fantastic, everyone that tried them loved them. just make sure of the temp.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see why all pork wouldn't be good in snack sticks. I think people do it all the time. I am like you and usually have a 50/50 venison/pork mix. I have had really good luck with LEM seasoning and my next sticks will be made with their Hot Snack Stick mix like you have. Give them a shot and I'm sure you will like them. Just a fair warning if the hot snack stick mix is anything like their hot jerky mix I used they will be plenty hot which is fine for me as that is what I like.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to see how all pork sticks would turn out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

I would cut some 80/20 or 90/10 ground beef into the pork. All pork sticks can get really greasy and fat-out and adding to much binder can make em smushy and yucky.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2012)

nepas said:


> I would cut some 80/20 or 90/10 ground beef into the pork. All pork sticks can get really greasy and fat-out and *adding to much binder can make em smushy and yucky.*


nepas, morning.... Do you recommend an amount of binder that works for you ??? Say for instance 2% or 1 1/12%.....   Just curious .....  Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally use all beef and add some pork fat. Now I can't see why all pork will work. After all your the one eating them and you can put anything that you want to into them


----------



## big casino (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you can use 100% pork, I have seen some recipes that only use pork,  like Nepas said tho it may seem more greasy, but then again they say pork shoulder is 80/20 and that is the same ratio I make when I use beef, if your worried about it trim out some fat, and make sure your smoker doesnt get too hot and render the fat when smoking,

I read some where once that it is not the meat that makes the sausage it is the spices, so by that they mean use what ever meat you want as long as the fat ratio is not over 30%, and it should taste like the sausage you were hoping to make

good luck,

Harry


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have made 100% pork snack stixs in the past a honey ham type!

But i dont use casings on my snack stixs either so what little fat that renders out drips into catch trays!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> nepas, morning.... Do you recommend an amount of binder that works for you ??? Say for instance 2% or 1 1/12%.....   Just curious .....  Dave




Dave

Most the time i dont use binder in my sticks. I do in my larger sausage like SS, Bologna.


----------



## pwoller (Jan 30, 2012)

Smoked them on the electric smoker with hickory chunks.  They are great.  Pics to follow soon.


----------



## pwoller (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## big casino (Jan 30, 2012)

why are you teasing us with that lil pic? LOL  cell phone pic?


----------



## custom99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maybe that is what "snack" stick means. Really tiny.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2012)

In NE Pa. the local butcher shops make kielbasa sticks. I guess most of them are all pork and are pretty good but its not same texture as a beef stick... Here's a butcher shop right down the road from my mom and dads place......        http://kielbasi.com/  getting an error message. if you google kutsop's youlll get to it

Joe


----------

